# Washington Stove Works Arctic #30



## KatFox13 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello all. 
So I acquired a Washington stove works Arctic #30 stove that we are just getting around to restoring and hooking it up to burn wood in in our lil Croft. 
Does anyone know anything about this stove? 
Any tips on how it burns...etc? 
I am not unfamiliar with wood cook stoves...but I have never owned a stove like this with that extra 'heat exchange ' area on top? 
Any info or tips on this would be greatly appreciated.  
Does anyone know when this particular stove was built? 
80's? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## daviwa02 (Feb 3, 2020)

KatFox13 said:


> Hello all.
> So I acquired a Washington stove works Arctic #30 stove that we are just getting around to restoring and hooking it up to burn wood in in our lil Croft.
> Does anyone know anything about this stove?
> Any tips on how it burns...etc?
> ...


I have the same stove and have been using it for the last 40+ years since new. It spent the first 35 years in a cabin in Moses Lake and now is installed in a large garage on Vashon Island. It is a great stove and really kicks out the BTUs. I don't have a lot of tips except you can pack it with long wood and once you get good coals it will go all night. What helps it do that is a good damper on the stove pipe. There is just the one air regulator on the front so it's fairly simple. I try to shovel out the ashes under the main grate between every burn just to keep the air flow feeding the back, but other than that it's a very straight forward unit. Sometimes upon initial light, you'll get a tiny bit of smoke coming from the seam in the upper heat exchanger but it goes away quickly once you get a draw. I have a nice long 8' run of single wall ceramic enamel covered steel stove pipe connected to another 8' of double wall SS pipe. Many pots of chili and water boiled on this awesome stove, very well built and so nice to have something from the PNW. I believe it was produced in the mid- to late 70s, Good luck


----------

